# garage build



## ncarron (8 Jul 2011)

Hi All,

looking to get a garage built to side of semi d house but have no clue on cost,  garage will wrap around back of house. have an architect friend to oversee but need costing as i want to future proof it so foundation can eventually support  a double story extension, it will be 22 linear meters in total and 900mm wide and deep ( thats what i was told i need). also work involves moving a manhole for mains sewer back 1.5 meters,

thanks...


----------



## onq (8 Jul 2011)

You're asking for costs for an item without a specification, working methods or preparatory works.

Even the design of foundations and slabs are specialist these days in terms of location of insulation to eliminate rising wall cold bridges, provision of radon gas collector boxes and evacuation pipe, radon gas barrier membrane and collars, etc.

You need to get this properly specified by your architect with a comment from the engineer and in particular the detailing of the foundation and superstructure and how you intend to address the matter of differential settlement or prevent it.

Building compliantly is not an optional extra or additional works, it is the law.

Get your architect to draw up what you want to build to tender drawing specification and go out to three builders and get prices.

Should be simple enough to do.

ONQ.


[broken link removed]

      All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be   relied                        upon                                                                                                        as  a               defence       or                support   -         in            and        of                    itself    -                          should                            legal                        action                be                             taken.
      Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to              advise        in                                                                                                              Real        Life          with               rights      to                inspect            and                    issue                       reports             on                the                                     matters           at                            hand.


----------

